# pppoe-start TIME OUT

## hansikkk

Witam,

W mojej sieci aby uzyskac zewnetrzne ip musze korzystac z pppoe i o ile pod winda dziala normalnie w linuxie wywala TIME OUT. Nie wiem jak rozwiazac ten problem. Nie wiem co wklepac i jakie informacje sa wam potrzebne do rozwiazania tego problemu.

Stery do karty sieciowej sa ok,

Protokul pppoe mam jako modul, wiec podaje przed pppoe-start, modprobe pppoex.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## bartmarian

pokaz 

```
#lsmod | grep ppp
```

uzyles "pppoe-setup" ?

--edit--

ja nie uzylem pppoe-setup  :Wink: , wpisalem sobie w /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0='juser'

password_ppp0='passlo'

pppd_ppp0=( "updetach" )

pppd_ppp0="defaultroute"

```

----------

## hansikkk

```
lsmod | grep ppp

pppoe                  17856  0 

pppox                   6920  1 pppoe

ppp_synctty            11520  0 

ppp_async              12672  0 

crc_ccitt               6016  1 ppp_async

ppp_generic            22292  4 pppoe,pppox,ppp_synctty,ppp_async

slhc                    9728  1 ppp_generic
```

Oczwysicie ze uzylem pppoe-setup, ze 100 razy  :Razz: 

Moze karta eth0, jest zajeta przez normalne polaczenie (to ktore teraz dziala ).

Ale jak dam /etc/init.d/net.etho stop, nic nie zmienia. 

Dzieki za zainteresowanie,

SKLEJONE:

zawartosc /etc/conf.d/net

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"
```

od raku: aby coś dodać do ostatniej wypowiedzi, należy użyć przycisku ZMIEŃ. Nie ma potrzeby cytowania samego siebie. Używaj znaczników code.

----------

## bartmarian

moja karta eth0 tez ma przypisany IP tyle ze na stale, pominolem ten wpis,

bo uznalem go za nieistotny

----------

## hansikkk

Kurczak, tylko jak znaleść odpowiedź na dręczący mnie problem :-/. Na google też nie znalazłem odpowiedzi.

----------

## bartmarian

moze ogniomurek nie wypuszcza pakietow z ppp0 ?

co jest w logach serwera pppoe ?

----------

## hansikkk

Gdzie sa logi z pppoe ? Bo w /var/log/ nie mam nic podobnego do ppp.

SKLEJONE

Rozumiem że nikt na tym forum nie jest w stanie mi pomóc...

od raku: sklejone dwa posty

SKLEJONE

do raka:

Pierdołami się zajmujesz, zamiest nadać sens swemu instnieniu na tym forum.

od raku: doklejony trzeci post.

----------

## vutives

 *hansikkk wrote:*   

> do raka:
> 
> Pierdołami się zajmujesz, zamiest nadać sens swemu instnieniu na tym forum.

 Właśnie toczy się dyskusja na OTW o Raku. Sądzę, że między innymi właśnie taki jest "sens jego istnienia" na tym forum.  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *hansikkk wrote:*   

> do raka:
> 
> Pierdołami się zajmujesz, zamiest nadać sens swemu instnieniu na tym forum.
> 
> 

 

Na tym forum panują pewne zasady. Jedną z nich jest niedyskutowanie z samym sobą (kilka własnych postów pod sobą pisanych w niedługich odstępach czasu). Reszta opisana jest w Apelu (taki jeden z pierwszych tematów na liście). Możesz się dopasować do panujących tu reguł, albo nie. Wolnej woli nikt ci nie może odebrać. Prawo do dalszej dyskusji w przypadku nagminnego naruszania reguł możesz jednak kiedyś stracić.

Nie traktuj tego co piszę jako groźby. To po prostu prośba o miłą współpracę i poszanowanie innych osób, które czytają to forum.

----------

## hansikkk

Reasumując:

Na tym forum mi nikt nie pomoże...

----------

## bartmarian

sadzisz ze ktos ma krysztalowa kule ?

- otrzymales gotowe dzialajace ustawienia pppoe

- nie napisalem czy masz ogniomorek, w sumie napisales tylko ze nie dziala

- logi serwera, Ty jestes klient, logi serwera sa TAM, trzeba by poprosic zeby udostepnili,

   nie wiesz jak zapytac ?  :Wink: 

- Twoje logi sa w /var/log/messages (chyba ze ustawisz sobie inaczej w /etc/ppp/options, jak ustawic

jest w "man pppd")

----------

## hansikkk

Witam,

Pisalem przeciez ze nie wiem co mam wam napisac, aby pomoc :-/

Ale do rzeczy:

Ad 1)

Od admina otrzymalem haslo i login, oraz link do instrukcji jak wlaczyc pppoe na poszczegolnych systemach (http://neostrada.info/instalacja.php).

Pod winda wszystko dziala bez porblemu.

Ad 2)

Nie wiem jak sprawdzic czy mam zainstalowanego i aktywnego firewalla, nic w tym kierunku nie grzebalem.

Ad 3)

```
Mar  9 19:46:41 hans PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Mar  9 19:46:41 hans pppd[7171]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Mar  9 19:46:41 hans pppd[7171]: Using interface ppp0

Mar  9 19:46:41 hans pppd[7171]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

Mar  9 19:46:41 hans pppoe[7174]: PADS: System-Error: RP-PPPoE: Server: No client slots available

Mar  9 19:46:46 hans pppoe[7174]: PADS: System-Error: RP-PPPoE: Server: No client slots available

Mar  9 19:46:56 hans pppoe[7174]: PADS: System-Error: RP-PPPoE: Server: No client slots available

Mar  9 19:47:12 hans pppd[7171]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Mar  9 19:47:12 hans pppd[7171]: Connection terminated.

Mar  9 19:47:12 hans pppd[7171]: Modem hangup

Mar  9 19:47:16 hans pppoe[7174]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets

Mar  9 19:47:16 hans pppd[7171]: Exit.

Mar  9 19:52:02 hans NET: Registered protocol family 24

Mar  9 19:52:11 hans pppd[7395]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Mar  9 19:52:11 hans pppd[7395]: Using interface ppp0

Mar  9 19:52:11 hans pppd[7395]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

Mar  9 19:52:12 hans pppoe[7396]: PADS: System-Error: RP-PPPoE: Server: No client slots available

Mar  9 19:52:17 hans pppoe[7396]: PADS: System-Error: RP-PPPoE: Server: No client slots available

Mar  9 19:52:27 hans pppoe[7396]: PADS: System-Error: RP-PPPoE: Server: No client slots available

Mar  9 19:52:43 hans pppd[7395]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Mar  9 19:52:43 hans pppd[7395]: Connection terminated.

Mar  9 19:52:43 hans pppd[7395]: Modem hangup

Mar  9 19:52:47 hans pppoe[7396]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets

Mar  9 19:52:47 hans pppd[7395]: Exit.

Mar  9 19:52:47 hans pppoe-connect: PPPoE connection lost; attempting re-connection.
```

od raku: używaj znaczników code

----------

## bartmarian

Ty masz

```

Mar  9 19:46:41 hans pppd[7171]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

```

a ja mam w log

```
Connect: ppp0 <--> eth0
```

porownaj swoj

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net
```

z moim...

moja dzialajaca konfiguracje masz wyzej, wiecej pisanych informacji o obsludze sieci+pppoe

jest tu http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Connect_using_PPPoE (pierwszy link jaki sie pojawil

po wpisaniu w google trzech magicznych slow "wiki gentoo pppoe")

powodzenia

----------

## hansikkk

Dzięki, działa.

----------

